# Here's a novel Idea



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

How about letting the actual members of the NFAA vote on what they want, and while we are it, vote on the the board members as well.
I myself would like to have a direct say in what the money I send in dues is spent on and who.
I think there should be term limits for the board of directors, non of this holding a postion for life crap, let the members have an open vote.
Don.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

With 10,000 members, you speak of potential mob rule or gridlock. Would all 10,000 NFAA members vote on everything? Who would decide on what issues are referred to the members?

Due to the number of NFAA members in CA, your state has 4 director votes already. When issues important to you come up, do you contact your director, Tom Daley, to express your opinion?

NFAA is an organization of states with each selecting its own director. Directors are not selected by NFAA HQ. Do you take part in the selection of the CA NFAA director, either through your club's state director or statewide member vote, or whatever process is used.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don you need to listen to Jim he has been around a long time, plus how do you get over 10,000 members to agree on agenda items. It is hard enough to get 50 or so Directors to agree on an issue and not have 35 different views on the same issue.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The last 'big' National Membership vote I can remember was the National ballot sent to all members of the NFAA back in either 1970 or 1971 to vote on whether to allow RELEASE AIDS or not. I don't remember what the % of vote returns was at the time, but I do know that the legalization of release aids was NOT overwhelmingly approved, but approved just the same.
Oh, by the way, I voted NO and was opposed to the legalization of release aids at the time.

Any National vote on anything would likely first have little turnout/return of the ballots, and secondly, you'd likely have more cryin' and whinin' about the results from the NON-voters than those that did turn in their ballots. 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The NFAA is ran from the bottom up and not the top down as with the other organizations. From the members to the Directors to the vote, the council pretty much runs the day to day activities of HQ and its personnel.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Directors wind up serving so many years because they can't find anyone else willing (or dumb enough) to take their position. :smile:

Nonetheless, heartfelt thanks to Garry Randell and Clinton Berry for so very well representing my home states of MS and TN.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Each state sets their own procedures for how they select their NFAA State Director, how long their term is, and whether there are any term limits.

Washington USED to appoint the Director, now is elected at our annual meeting and serves a 2-year term, with no term limits.
Some of our Directors have had long tenures, others only 1-2 terms.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have always beieved that voting is the right of every American. I remember many times when the majority of members felt one way or another only to have the State Director voting their way instead. I have never been in a position to be a State Director due to working hours but I have internet and the ability to vote and I do so every election. 

If an item is voted in by a majority, then I would accept it. Just like when we voted for the release. I remember when the NFAA would at least publish the names and bios of members running for office in the NFAA so we could try and influence our directors on his vote. I would like to see the choices that I have for President down to my State Director. I realy believe that the NFAA would benefit if the members had a say in what changes are to be made. And the technology is available to make the voting quick. We do it all the time on AT. The way things are ran now, the NFAA is a dictatorship. We have only one choice. Like it or leave it and alot of people are leaving it.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

zestycj7 said:


> How about letting the actual members of the NFAA vote on what they want, and while we are it, vote on the the board members as well.
> I myself would like to have a direct say in what the money I send in dues is spent on and who.
> I think there should be term limits for the board of directors, non of this holding a postion for life crap, let the members have an open vote.
> Don.


I think that most members do have a vote. In NJ ,at the state meeting the members vote on the agenda s for the director to vote at the national meeting . The members thru the clubs vote on the director. The directors at the sectional meeting vote on the councilman. How ever, there may be some states that are controlled by a board


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I have the opposite opinion. I don't feel you can have an efficient organization with the chickens running the coop. There is no other national organization I know of where the members run the show. We need a board of no more than 5 who can set rules, styles,and course requirements and keep them consistent year after year. Huteson says he believes the Nfaa would benefit if members had a say, well, with the current set up they not only have a say, they effectively run the way rules are made and it hasn't worked out too well.


----------

